# It's here!



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My new HDX 7" arrived this morning. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/oCYqq6


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Really like mine, hope you do yours!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOHHHHH! Shiny!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Let the app shopping begin!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Let the app shopping begin!


For now just installing apps I already have on my phone and/or Fire TV


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hey, look, a reply sent from my Fire!

Sent from my Fire HDX 7 via Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh, shiny!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The color is so beautiful on the Fire. Enjoy yours.


----------

